# Best team in MMA



## JDenz (Oct 4, 2002)

BTT no doubt


----------



## ace (Oct 4, 2002)

Lions Den!
:snipe2: 
:snipe2: 
:snipe2:


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 4, 2002)

I would say it is between Brazilian Top Team and Chute Boxe.

If Pride or UFC could put together a promotion with BTT members against Chute Boxe members it would be the best show I have ever seen. Chute Boxe just took a big hit with Pele leaving them though.

I also like Miletich's team. Very disciplined fighters, and a lot of belts.


----------



## J-kid (Oct 5, 2002)

I would say the lions den in kirkland washington trains alot of pride/ufc fighters.  Like bob sap and matt hues is suppost to start some training there.  The shamrocks run that place.


----------



## ace (Oct 5, 2002)

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 12, 2002)

BTT baby


----------



## ace (Oct 12, 2002)

Lions Den
:armed: :armed: :armed: 
:armed: :armed: :armed: 
     Wicked Sweet

More Champions in MMA Game
Then any other team

Count "Em" 
 They are The Top Of The FOOD Chain
:wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 12, 2002)

no way top team then chute box them puinishment


----------



## ace (Oct 12, 2002)

Count the Titels Brothe 

Count The titels
LoL
:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 14, 2002)

If you want to count the titles currently held then Militich's Team Extreme is better than anyone else.


----------



## ace (Oct 14, 2002)

Militech's team is awsome no dout
But if U count the # of titles one in MMA
Lion's Den is The Top Team

Fact not Fiction


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 14, 2002)

Lions den was the top team. They really don't have any top guys left besides Guy Mezger who has lost a lot lately(but I like wathing him anyways). And Ken who was showing his age in the fight against Frye. Maybe Ken will destroy Tito and I will be forced to eat my words but I feel that the Lions Den is yesterdays news and teams like BTT, Chute Boxe, and Militch are where it's at now.
:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 14, 2002)

The thing is the new teams are getting better and Lions den is falling apart. BTT, MILITCH,PUINISHMENT,ALLAINCE, CHUTEBOX they all have great fighters we havent seen yet and with all the biickering and infighting at lions den it looks like they are on the way DOWN.


----------



## Angus (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> 
> *I would say the lions den in kirkland washington trains alot of pride/ufc fighters.  Like bob sap and matt hues is suppost to start some training there.  The shamrocks run that place. *



Too bad the Lion's Den is in San Diego, not Kirkland. Kirkland has AMC Kickboxing, one of the places where I train, which has Ivan Salaverry, Dennis Hallman, and Josh Barnett, among others. I don't know where you got the idea that the Lion's Den was here.


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

Toney Galindo
Joe Hurley
Vernon White
Jerry Bolander

These guys are all good fighters.
There are more to
Ken will be taking the spot light again 
Real soon .

Lions Den set a standard for Cross training.
Even Mo considers him self 
An extention of the Den.

Now Frank Left a while Back
But his roots are in the Den.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 21, 2002)

Toney Galindo
Joe Hurley
Vernon White
Jerry Bolander
Those guys are good but match them up with the top guys from Chute Box or BTT would beat them.


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 22, 2002)

The Lion's den has good fighters but they don't compare to some of the other teams.

Galindo record 3-1-1      hasn't fought since 9/9/01 lost by TKO
White record 19-22-1     45% win percentage won last fight by split dec
Bohlander record 8-4-0     hasn't fought since 02/18/01 lost by dec
Joe Hurley record 7-2-0     can't complain here he has promise lost last fight by TKO though
Ken record 25-8-2      lost his last fight to Frye


BTT
Nog record 17-1-1    Pride champion won last fight by sub
Sperry record 9-2-0    Won last fight by KO
Bustamonte record 9-1-1   ufc champ won last fight by sub 
Arona record 7-1-1    Won last fight by split decision against DAN HENDERSON
Paulo Filho record 5-0-0    won last fight by sub

Chute Boxe
Anderson Silva rec. 8-1-0   Won last fight by unan. dec.
Assuerio Silva rec. 6-1-0   Won last fight by TKO has been out with knee injury for year though
Wanderlei Silva rec. 20-3-1   Pride champ Won last fight by TKO
Ninja rec. 8-1-1   Won last fight by dec. against Sperry
Pele rec. 19-7-0  Lost last fight. Has since left Chute Boxe but I included him since he has spent his entire career there.


Now that all the facts are here it is hard to doubt that the Brazilian teams are where it is at right now. BTT has two champions in there camp right now and everyone of their fighters won their last fight.  Chute Boxe also has a Pride champ and all of there fighters won there last fight except Pele. Lions den on the other hand has one guy with promise(Hurley) and a lot of guys who are past their prime. White was the only one listed that won his last fight. Bohlander and Galindo haven't even fought for over a year. And the reason that Frank left with Mo was because he felt like the Lion's Den didn't teach a complete game. 

Not trying to start a flame war here just posting the facts.


:soapbox:


----------



## ace (Oct 22, 2002)

My Friend Bolander Rocked Fabio Gurgel of the Top Team.

Tony Galindo has an opean Challenge to both teams

And Pele has left siteing
A lack of good fighters?????

He was the top Guy in Chute Box
They did not want him to fight Vanderle

That would be a good fight> i pick Vanderle
But  facts are facts.

Lions Den is
Top of the Food Chain.


----------



## ace (Oct 22, 2002)

Kenpo Student

Were are Metzger, 
frank, Mo, Cook, Willams, Burnet
Kilpatrick & Telligm. Andrade

There are more  Count the titels


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 22, 2002)

I just named the fighters you mentioned earlier.  By the way Gurgel isn't a member of BTT and Mo Smith didn't fight for Lion's Den. Pele left Chute Boxe because Fedrigo took credit for training Ninja when it was Pele who trained him(as reported by Full Contact Fighter).


----------



## ace (Oct 22, 2002)

In Extreme fighting

He also was at the Contenders
With Frank as Lions Den.

That was a While a go

Hell Even Mark Colmen Joined the Lions Den once.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 23, 2002)

LOL team PELE rocks=-)


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 23, 2002)

Have you heard if Pele has anyone on his team yet or is it just him? He would be fool to leave Chute Boxe without anyone to train with. I wouldn't put it past him though with his bad temper and all. The guy is an awesome fighter but lets his emotion get the best of him to often.


----------



## ace (Oct 23, 2002)

Just Guy's who have not fought
A hole lot.

And he wants a shot At Silva's gold.


----------

